# Canadian premium Connectivity



## ken.pinder (2 mo ago)

I live in Canada, can i switch the premium Connectivity from monthly to annual in Canada? I have watched the video's and updated my app when i am in the ap and it is suppose to say " change to annual billing" its not there


----------



## canadian.bacon (10 mo ago)

i think thats only for the US market
tweet Elon and ask for it, thats how US got it


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

ken.pinder said:


> I live in Canada, can i switch the premium Connectivity from monthly to annual in Canada? I have watched the video's and updated my app when i am in the ap and it is suppose to say " change to annual billing" its not there


Did you try on the website? I recall reading (many months ago) that this (or something similar) being something you could do on the website but not the app.

Edit: This is not a Canada specific suggestion, and it may be the case that it’s not available there.


----------



## canadian.bacon (10 mo ago)

mine just expired yesterday, no annual option for Canada
i renewed mine


----------

